# Has a TV show ever made you cry?



## Wholockian (Dec 23, 2014)

Now, Im really serious about this. I cried at the ending of season 2 of Sherlock, and I thought it would be a one off thing... But nope. The mid-season finale of Arrow has put me into tears... 

I know everything will somehow turn out right, yet I still cry


It's got me wondering, has anyone else on the forum cried at an episode of one of your favourite TV  shows? If so, which one(s)?


----------



## Geoni (Dec 23, 2014)

Six feet under.



Spoiler



The episode where Nate buries Lisa


----------



## Eline (Dec 23, 2014)

How I met your mother, Breaking bad.... probably all the series I've ever watched. I'm a big big crier


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2014)

I never watch TV, but The Office was an exception.
I bawled at many moments, especially the end. I'm a baby lol


----------



## Temari (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't watch "normal TV shows" lol but I do watch a lot of foreign ones.

I cried during the second episode of God's Gift: 14 Days. I don't usually cry during TV shows/movies but dang that was emotional. Even my mom was crying when I forced her to watch it lol;

The only animes that I have cried at while watching was: AnoHana, Clannad, and Natsume Yuujinchou, all which are amazing animes, by the way ~


----------



## Saylor (Dec 23, 2014)

I think almost every show I've ever watched in its entirety has made me cry at some point. But especially the first season of American Horror Story 



Spoiler



both when Addie dies and when Violet realizes that she's dead.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 23, 2014)

I always cry at The Last One (Friends) and I've like seen it 20 times


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

Puberty blues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- - - Post Merge - - -

everyone should watch this show. please.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 23, 2014)

The Kirby Anime episode when Kirby leaves Cappy town made me sob like a little baby.

I'm such a kid.


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes and that show is

Scrubs

sure it was comedy but damn was it a mood whiplash at times

*Examples*


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 23, 2014)

A few Doctor Who episodes and the last episode of Friends make me cry.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 23, 2014)

But to be honest and not sound like a complete fool, many deaths scenes made me tear up.

Especially Wizarmon's death in Digimon Adventure.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 23, 2014)

Breaking Bad and American Horror Story: Asylum.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 23, 2014)

Doctor Who
Drop Dead Diva
More Doctor Who
Even more Doctor Who
American Horror Story that one time
Doctor Who


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 23, 2014)

Beardo said:


> Doctor Who
> Drop Dead Diva
> More Doctor Who
> Even more Doctor Who
> ...


I agree



It's always deaths that get me
even though I know that (most of the time) it will be ok 


Spoiler



Especially with Arrow... I mean, it's a mid-season finale ;-;


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2014)

Definitely, I cry too much at fictional things. Most memorably



Spoiler: House spoiler



the death of Amber, even though I didn't like her.





Spoiler: Breaking Bad spoiler



the death of Mike. I didn't cry when it happened but I cried later in the night because of it LOL





Spoiler: Madoka Magica spoiler



the end of pmmm, especially when Homura is talking to Madoka's family after she disappears from existence and her mom's like "that's a nice ribbon, if I had a daughter I probably would have forced her to wear it" ugh why





Spoiler: the office lol



when Michael is leaving and they sing him that song IDK IT MADE ME SO SAD



 Also this ****


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 23, 2014)

I just cried over the latest american horror story

How horrible people have treated Pepper and how much she's been taken advantage of, in contrast to Sister Mary's unconditional kindness and love.

Before that, I cried over season 2 of AHS when Sister Jude died.

I cried when Lady Chiyo died in Naruto

heck I cry too much

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also cried when I was drunk over Catelyn Stark's death


----------



## Beardo (Dec 23, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I just cried over the latest american horror story
> 
> How horrible people have treated Pepper and how much she's been taken advantage of, in contrast to Sister Mary's unconditional kindness and love.
> 
> ...



THE PART WITH ELSA AND PEPPER


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 23, 2014)

I've cried over a TV Show that I've watched on TV as I never watch the thing, but I have cried over an anime & it was Clannad: After Story.


----------



## tokkio (Dec 23, 2014)

I like watching sad/depressing/tragic anime/shows/movies and I do get really sad over them but no matter how sad they were, I've never truly cried because of a show.. which is weird because there's this one show that almost EVERYONE dubs to be "the anime that will surely make you cry" but I was just... I didn't hahah makes me feel like I'm heartless lol


----------



## Temari (Dec 23, 2014)

Zane said:


> Also this ****



OMG I FORGOT ABOUT THAT..

Yes I am also that one kid who cries over Pokemon episodes/movies, lol


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 23, 2014)

All the time. The most notable series to make me cry is Doctor Who because I've probably cried at least once every season. Most recently, I was sobbing during the midseason finale of The Walking Dead. sigh.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 23, 2014)

Nah... Whenever I'm watching a sad scene I just sit there munching away on snacks while my friends are sitting there sobbing hysterically. I don't really cry when I'm sad.


----------



## Paramore (Dec 23, 2014)

Degrassi. So. Many. Times.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 23, 2014)

I can't remember, but I'm sure I did once out of laughter.


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 23, 2014)

Every series I've ever watched has made me cry.

Except American Horror Story.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MintSwift said:


> OMG I FORGOT ABOUT THAT..
> 
> Yes I am also that one kid who cries over Pokemon episodes/movies, lol



NO. STHAP. 
PIKACHU PLS.


----------



## Joy (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh mannn
Degrassi.. soo many times!

Avatar: The Last Airbender
When Azula shocked Aang when he went into the avatar state and he basically died D:

Code Lyoko
When Aelita's dad (franz Hopper) sacrifices himself to save her and dies D;


----------



## Paramore (Dec 24, 2014)

Joy said:


> Oh mannn
> Degrassi.. soo many times!
> 
> Avatar: The Last Airbender
> ...



omg you like Degrassi too? Gurl, you're perf lol


----------



## Joy (Dec 24, 2014)

Paramore said:


> omg you like Degrassi too? Gurl, you're perf lol



Well ya knowwww *flips hair* lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes. Rip tenth doctor. ;-;


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 24, 2014)

IMO this scene is a lot sadder then the scene where ash releases Butterfree


same for this one


----------



## Melody (Dec 24, 2014)

I've cried over American Horror Story so. many. times. 

It's embarrasing ;-;


----------



## WonderK (Dec 24, 2014)

I cried when Jesse kept calling Jane's phone (breaking bad).


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 24, 2014)

The Walking Dead. when Hershel was beheaded.


----------



## Cure Whip (Dec 24, 2014)

Episode 3 of Meduka, the beheading of Mumi made me sob like a baby.


----------



## Dulce (Dec 24, 2014)

Ever since Butterfree left Ash, there's been a hole in my heart. </3


I cry in almost every tv show I watch, though. I recently cried over Selfie! I'm very sentimental haha


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 24, 2014)

i cried when kyubey died in madoka magica


i didn't know he was going to come back 5 secodns later ok
also i didn't know he was evil


----------



## Aradai (Dec 24, 2014)

Zane said:


> Spoiler: Breaking Bad spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the death of Mike. I didn't cry when it happened but I cried later in the night because of it LOL


oh got that made me bawl
_Felina_ was the saddest episode for me because of the last scene :'(


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 24, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> The Walking Dead. when Hershel was beheaded.


AH! I forgot about this ;-;
I wish TWD would stop killing off the good characters...


----------



## nard (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes, totally. 


For me, it was Over the Garden Wall. That show is packed full of feels and ships more feels. I cannot even explain it in words. It's damn emotional and meaningful for a Cartoon Network short series.


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 24, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Yes, totally.
> 
> 
> For me, it was Over the Garden Wall. That show is packed full of feels and ships more feels. I cannot even explain it in words. It's damn emotional and meaningful for a Cartoon Network short series.



Oh yes, for sure. I really hope they make more series like that. c,:


----------



## Cou (Dec 24, 2014)

yeah of course. ending, deaths, etc., i always find myself crying no matter what ... i even cried at hannah montana -_-


----------



## Geneve (Dec 26, 2014)

Dang it, Supernatural...


----------



## Alyx (Dec 26, 2014)

Are you kidding I cry so much at everything happy or sad or frustrating


----------



## Leela (Dec 27, 2014)

Times I cried...



Spoiler



When Tosh died in Torchwood.
When Sherlock, uh, kind of died in Sherlock Series 2.
Not a TV show, but of course I cried when Rue died in The Hunger Games.
I probably cried at many other things but I couldn't name them all.



I also cried at True Blood but that's because when I was midway through the first season my mum found out it was an 18 and wouldn't let me watch it lol


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 27, 2014)

Leela said:


> Times I cried...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! I completely forgot about torchwood


Spoiler



I also cried when Ianto (I think that's how you spell it) died...
They just kill everyone


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 27, 2014)

When Sweets died in bones.

R.I.P.  lancelot </3


----------



## loubears (Dec 27, 2014)

the most ive ever cried at were the supernatural s9, hannibal s2 & the arrow s1 finales. my brothers make fun of me for it


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 27, 2014)

The Walking Dead gets me like every season.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 28, 2014)

Angelmarina said:


> The Walking Dead gets me like every season.





Spoiler



I think TWD has a problem with people called Bob, and they aim to upset Daryl each and every finale


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 28, 2014)

I cried with Dawsons Creek, haha. 
I dunno, I can`t really cry in real life, literally. Think I cried once in over 10 years? Not even crying, just that burning feeling in your eye and somewhat of a tear.

Crappy tv shows get me though. I used to live through the TV characters. In real life I block my emotions. CRappy movies also work. Free Willy, your average family movie, you name it. I like it though, makes me feel humany.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes.. a lot especially M*A*S*H


----------



## sej (Dec 28, 2014)

Zane said:


> Also this ****



Omg I'm crying now lol


----------



## starlark (Dec 28, 2014)

both the bad education finale and the end of the miranda christmas special made me tear up

and they're supposed to be blooming _comedies _

can't wait to see what happens on new years day when miranda ends for good


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 28, 2014)

all them k-dramas


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 28, 2014)

On a regular basis, I'm really emotional when it comes to TV shows.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 29, 2014)

I cry at tv shows all the time >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Never, I can't cry over fictional characters...


----------



## Javocado (Dec 29, 2014)

Can't really think of plenty and I know I've cried plenty but I know that Pokemon has made me tear up like an m'fer.

Mainly this stuff:








WHEN ASH BROCK AND MISTY SPLIT UP BUT I CAN'T FIND IT.




Oh yeah, how could I forgot Jurrasic Bark :-(((


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 29, 2014)

Clannad, Air, Kanon 2006, Nagi no Asukara and Chi's Sweet Home. 

North American shows don't tend to make me cry.


----------



## oreo (Dec 29, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> all them k-dramas


Yes girl yes.
Also a lot of anime series and Doctor Who. :'c


----------



## KeybladePony (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes, I have cried over one TV show. It's my all-time favorite, _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_, and it was an emotional moment. I won't say what part, because I don't want to spoil it for anyone.


----------



## Joy (Dec 30, 2014)

I cried during the last episode of Disney Channel's _ Shake It Up! _
I am very ashamed


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 30, 2014)

When I was little I got so into pokemon that when team rocket came and took Pikachu I started crying. Lol. More recently there have been a couple shows, but I can't put my finger on them.


----------



## shinkuzame (Dec 30, 2014)

Season 5 finale of Supernatural had me bawling. As well as the season 9 finale and a few other episodes in between.

Let's just say I've spent a lot of tears over Supernatural.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

The pokemon episode where jessie and james let Arboc and Weezing go


----------



## Aryxia (Dec 30, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> all them k-dramas



Basically.
TWD, AHS, SPN & Hannibal? Nothing.

****ing Master's Sun? ALL THE TEARS. i dont even know why im rlly dumb


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh goodness yes. I think I've even shed a tear watching a corny part of Parks and Rec! xD


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

now that i think of it i think multiple pokemon movies


----------

